# death at elvington drag strip



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

BBC News - Driver dies in racing crash at York Raceway

R.I.P poor fella and his family.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A YOUNG drag racing driver died after losing control of his car at 130mph in front of his family and more than 1,000 spectators.

Kasey Dixon-Grainger was competing at York Raceway on the old Melbourne Airfield, near Seaton Ross, in a two-day meeting.

Steve Murty, the organiser of the event, said the 23-year-old from Billingham in Cleveland was a ***8220;well-respected***8221; driver, whose family were with him today. He said the driver had been travelling at full speed when he lost control.

Mr Dixon-Grainger***8217;s 1966 Ford Mark 1 Cortina crossed the finishing line, rolled over several times and burst into flames.

Mr Murty said: ***8220;This is the first tragedy of this nature at the venue in 34 years."

Racing was suspended at the Raceway for the rest of the day as a mark of respect and the 100 competitors formed a parade of honour around the track in honour of Mr Dixon-Grainger. A joint investigation will be carried out by police collision investigators, East Riding of Yorkshire Council and the Health and Safety Executive.

Despite first aid from trained emergency crews on scene and the attendance of Yorkshire Air Ambulance, Mr Dixon-Grainger died at the scene. A Humberside Police spokeswoman said two cars had taken part in the race but only one vehicle crashed, with officers being called to the scene at 11.15am today. ,/p>

***8220;It would appear that two cars had crossed the line at the end of a drag race," said a spokesman for the force.

"One of those cars stopped, however the other continued across the finish line. It appears to have rolled and a small fire started. Sadly the driver, who was the sole occupant of the vehicle, died.***8221;

As the event was open to the public, firefighters and paramedics were already at the track and rushed to the accident site, but Mr Dixon-Grainger was pronounced dead at the scene


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Racing abandoned at York Raceway near Pocklington after 130mph fatal crash (From York Press)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RIP mate.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Just seen this on BBC. Rip.


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very sad indeed and with friends and family watching on it must have been horrific. Thoughts are with them right now


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

R.I.P Kasey, how sad. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

RIP


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Had just attained his PB time too, very sad time for the family, at least he went out doing what he loved, rip.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Very sad  RIP


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

RIP mate


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

shocking news, RIP


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Terrible news, R.I.P.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

R.I.P thoughts are with family and friends...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Looked like the car was fitted with a full cage too. 

A terrible tragedy to unfold in front of the family.


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

we all know how easy this can happen
god bless


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Terrible news. RIP compadre.



.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Just like to reiterate what others have said above. Thoughts are with his family and hopefully they can take solace from knowing that he died doing something that he loved.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

RIP, that is terrible news...

I think it also shaken me up a little bit because I pull around the same trap speed.
The only difference is that I don't have a roll cage or a harness... All I have is my seat belt and an egg shape helmet on my head when I hit the strip.

Need to rethink about safety a little bit because you can forget how fast things can go wrong sometime even if you are only driving down a straight line.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> RIP, that is terrible news...
> 
> I think it also shaken me up a little bit because I pull around the same trap speed.
> The only difference is that I don't have a roll cage or a harness... All I have is my seat belt and an egg shape helmet on my head when I hit the strip.
> ...


How right you are and if this dreadful loss of life helps everyone to understand the neccessity of safety equipment Kasey's death might just save others lives.


.


----------



## kestral (Aug 29, 2011)

Very bad news.


----------



## conceptua (Jan 21, 2008)

That's very sad news indeed...

Quite shocked to hear that.


----------

